# Kalofer goat



## newmexicopackgoats (Mar 7, 2009)

Hello all I have a chance to get a goat called a kalofer...its a long haired goat, the goat is 2 years old and probably weighs about 200# just have no idea if anyone has ever heard of using such a goat for packing


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

Hello,

problem with the long haired goats is that they are more prone to overheating than the short haired breeds and that you'll have to clip at least the area where the saddle lays to avoid felting of hair and sores. So why buy a long haired goat if you have to clip the hair anyway?


----------



## newmexicopackgoats (Mar 7, 2009)

point taken thanks


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Cool video on Kalofer goats

[youtube:xiwdf6d0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gEc0AbnfEWc[/youtube:xiwdf6d0]


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

nice indeed.

Here they are called "Bulgarische schraubenfÃ¶rmige Langhaarziege" - what a mouthfull.

Due to inbreeding and small genetic pool the German types are more on the small side. It's a longliving breed, late to mature.

But it would be a shame to cut that coat.... although they have been used as hair goats, too.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

Rex said:


> Cool video on Kalofer goats


You have shaken my confidence in you severely... I only watched the first few moments and I am pretty sure that is a dog ;-)


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

and after the dog there come the goats :arrow:


----------



## Hasligrove (Dec 10, 2008)

Way cool goats!!! Love the hair and look at those horns! I think I would get seriously hurt with the way my boys all gather round me or do the run past me thing that we need to work on more cause I don't like it. Those masive horns that stick out on the sides would take my legs out for sure. But way cool. Wish I had that kind of territory for my goats to "play" in. Beautiful pictures.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

> Wish I had that kind of territory for my goats to "play" in.


Me too. I hear that land in Somalia is cheap... and they don't have code enforcement officers. My wife hasn't said "If you get land in Somalia..." ...yet.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

LOL... I don't think a loose goat would last long in Somalia. They are on the menu and there are a bunch of hungry people there.

I can see the headline now. "Bob taken captive by Somalian pirates demanding goat meat..."


----------

